# Should carbon frames go on a trunk rack?



## tensorgirl

Hey everyone! 

So, I've got a cheap bike rack for my car. Got it back when I had a trunk and now I have a hatchback (rack still fits ok). I've been putting my carbon bike on the rack for a while (even used it when I moved cross country from UT to WI a few years ago). A bunch of people at the LBS just told me you shouldn't ever put a carbon bike on a trunk rack (I guess you're also not supposed to put all your weight on the top tube, either, according to the same people). Is that true? 

I'm just wondering if it's a myth, or if the tight ties on the rack paired with road bumps somehow damage the frame. I did notice a tiny indentation in my top tube the other day and wondered if that's how it got there. I've been putting the bike inside the car since I heard this, but want to know if there's actually any science behind the claim. If so, I hope I haven't caused any actual damage...


----------



## Bimmer

I was told the same thing when I just bought my carbon bike. Since then I have been looking for a new way to travel with my bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Any claim that transporting a carbon frame on a trunk rack will cause damage is highly exaggerated. Unless you plan to do the Paris to Dakar rally with your bike on the rack, normal transporting of your carbon frame on a trunk mounted bike rack should be a non-issue.


----------



## Pirx

Retro Grouch said:


> normal transporting of your carbon frame on a trunk mounted bike rack should be a non-issue.


I agree. Sitting on your top tube, on the other hand, is a bad idea...


----------



## ukbloke

I'm somewhat concerned about having my carbon bike with other bikes all stacked up on a bike rack. They tend to move around during transit, and the frames or pedals often bump together. So the carbon bike goes inside the car (safest option) or on the roof-mount (which brings its own complications), while the random collection of aluminum bikes go on the back.


----------



## marathon marke

This is the one I'm getting:
http://www.saris.com/index.php?page...id=7&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57


----------



## MisterMike

ukbloke said:


> I'm somewhat concerned about having my carbon bike with other bikes all stacked up on a bike rack...


Me too so I don't put my carbon bike on a rack with other bikes either. But if it's the only bike on rack that supports it under the top tube (hitch rack in my case) then I'm not worried. IMO trunk racks tend to have the bike lean in towards the car more and represent a "whole 'nuther" list of complications to both the car and bike finishes.


----------



## haendelbars

I have a pair of cylindrical foam packing implements (have no idea what to call them) that come when bicycles are shipped from the factory. I put them around my top tube and then attach the bike to the trunk rack so that the foam is between the straps and the top tube. (Is that described clearly?) It prevents any scratching but holds the bike firmly enough that I don't have to worry. It also makes me worry less about any kind of structural damage that my bike may experience when traveling due to bumps etc. because it basically float in the squishy foam. You might try that. I've been carrying it for some time that way and have never had an issue.


----------



## somebodyelse

haendelbars said:


> I have a pair of cylindrical foam packing implements (have no idea what to call them) that come when bicycles are shipped from the factory. I put them around my top tube and then attach the bike to the trunk rack so that the foam is between the straps and the top tube. (Is that described clearly?) It prevents any scratching but holds the bike firmly enough that I don't have to worry. It also makes me worry less about any kind of structural damage that my bike may experience when traveling due to bumps etc. because it basically float in the squishy foam. You might try that. I've been carrying it for some time that way and have never had an issue.


What your refering to is pipe insulation and can be got at home depot


----------



## haendelbars

What your refering to is pipe insulation and can be got at home depot[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

All that UV radiation will melt your frame. Use sunbolck on the frame, if you ride outside. Rain will also make the frame soggy. Bird droppings will burn right through a crabon frame.

Watch out.......
.
.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

I wouldn't put any self-respecting bike on a trunk rack, but that's just me.


----------



## BostonG

Wouldn't you put a trunk on a trunk rack?


----------



## danl1

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I wouldn't put any self-respecting bike on a trunk rack, but that's just me.


Fair enough - but any self-respecting bike_ could _be put on a trunk rack.

You should (or shouldn't) put a carbon bike on a trunk rack for the exact set of reasons that you should (or shouldn't) trust life and limb to it while riding. If you are comfortable with one, you should be comfortable with the other. If not...


----------



## Ruby13

Drove from Florida to New York 1300 miles with my Carbon Synapse on the back of my SUV using a Saris two bike rack and bungee cords to tie up the wheels. Absolutely no problems.
Had this discussion with my LBS before making the decision to drive to New York.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

danl1 said:


> Fair enough - but any self-respecting bike_ could _be put on a trunk rack.
> 
> You should (or shouldn't) put a carbon bike on a trunk rack for the exact set of reasons that you should (or shouldn't) trust life and limb to it while riding. If you are comfortable with one, you should be comfortable with the other. If not...


Right. I just dislike trunk racks, not carbon fiber bikes.


----------



## EWT

I just got a trunk rack (Saris Bones) for my "other" car that won't work with any other kid of rack. I originally intended to use one of those adapter bars designed for women's bikes that goes between the stem and seat tube and hang it from that, but there wasn't enough clearance between the top tube and the bar at the front to get it on the rack, and the bike would probably hang too low. Short of doing Dukes of Hazard type jumps, I can't imagine the load on the top tube would be a problem given how light the bike it. It won't be my primary bike rack (have a fork secured roof rack on the "regular" car), but I'm not worrying about using it when I need it.


----------



## Camilo

I'd like to know if anyone making the following statements has actual experience or is just relating "what the guy said", urban legend sort of stuff:

Don't hang a carbon fiber bike from a trunk rack

Don't sit on a carbon fiber bike top tube.

The reason I ask is that so much of this stuff is just urban legend. Does anyone have actual first hand knowledge of either of those things damaging a bike? Can anyone point to manufacturer's directions not to do either? 

I'm not claiming I know, because I don't. It's just that I see guys - the duffers I ride with as well as photos of real racers - sitting on top tubes all the time. It's very common as far as I can tell.

In addition, guys I ride with carry their bikes in normal dangling type trunk and hitch racks all the time. I personally don't but I wouldn't even put my crappy old steel mountain bikes on there because one of the reasons every old bike in my family is beat up is because we used to carry them on those dangling type of racks. It's not the top tube I'd worry about, it's getting beat up by the wheels, bars and cranks of the other bikes. We've converted to hitch and roof mount upright tray type carriers, or slide the bike individually inside the Subaru.

Finally, to complete my rant: Is it really reasonable for any reputable bike manufacturer to design a bike that will not withstand two entirely predictable and normal uses? I'm saying that carrying a bike that way and sitting on the top tube is common, predictable, and I would consider normal use for a bike - therefore any bike that can't withstand that use is defective.


----------



## bojangles31

I have an '05 focus hatch. Trunk rack, mainly because I don't feel like drilling the roof for a roof rack.

It is more the vibrations on the top tube that is the major concern. If the bike does not jump or vibrate loosely on the rack, then you have nothing to worry about. I would not suggest driving across the Western Hemisphere with it attached.

I ride a super6. So carbon to carbon.


----------



## oldcrank

MR_GRUMPY said:


> All that UV radiation will melt your frame. Use sunbolck on the frame, if you ride outside. Rain will also make the frame soggy. Bird droppings will burn right through a crabon frame.
> 
> Watch out.......
> .
> .


LOL
This has to be one of, if not the best, replies I have ever seen!!

Thank you Mr_Grumpy. 
You have made my day!

PS: crabon? sunbolck??


----------



## JoelS

Camilo said:


> <snip>
> 
> Don't sit on a carbon fiber bike top tube.
> 
> The reason I ask is that so much of this stuff is just urban legend. Does anyone have actual first hand knowledge of either of those things damaging a bike? Can anyone point to manufacturer's directions not to do either?
> 
> <snip>


I have first hand knowledge of an Orbea top tube failing when sat upon at a stop light. To be fair, the rider weighed in at 190 or so (it wasn't me), Orbea would not warranty it. Since then, I won't sit on my TT!


----------



## dpeters11

oldcrank said:


> LOL
> This has to be one of, if not the best, replies I have ever seen!!
> 
> Thank you Mr_Grumpy.
> You have made my day!
> 
> PS: crabon? sunbolck??


Crabon is a Chinese knockoff material, kind of like Rollex watches.


----------



## Camilo

JoelS said:


> I have first hand knowledge of an Orbea top tube failing when sat upon at a stop light. To be fair, the rider weighed in at 190 or so (it wasn't me), Orbea would not warranty it. Since then, I won't sit on my TT!


190 certainly isn't excessive weight (imho). I don't doubt your information, but again, I can't believe that a frame that fails because of perfectly expected and very common usage (common and expected enough so I'd call it "normal use") isn't considered defective.

I'd like to know the full analysis that Orbea made in declining the warranty. Did they claim it was crashed? Did they acknowledge that the failure was caused only by sitting on the tube, but that is considered "abuse" or something? Does their product literature specifically state not to sit on the top tube?

I just re-read the two manuals I got with my Felt carbon frame (ZC, 2010). In neither manual ("FELT CARBON ROAD FRAME CARE GUIDE" and "Bicycle Owner’s Manual" is there any mention of or prohibition against sitting on the top tube - and there is extensive discussion about carbon fiber in both of those.

Just curious because, again, I see guys in person and in photos sitting on their top tubes all the time.


----------



## Doc1911

We use a hitch mounted Platform Rack. It keeps the bikes in place - wheels do not move around, etc.

Platform Rack Hitch Bike Racks | etrailer.com


----------



## Naixed

I own a convertible and treat my vinyl top with 303 Aerospace protectant which aids in protection and prevention of UV damage. It has kept my vinyl top looking brand new.

303 Products, Inc.: 303 Aerospace Protectant

I started using this on my carbon bike. I spray a little bit on a microfiber cloth and trace the entire frame. I let it soak in the 303 for about 10-15 minutes then I wipe it completely dry. It really gives my bike frame a silky surface after treatment. It puts me at ease to know that my bike is wearing sunblock on those blistering hot days, and won't melt away like a box of chocolates


----------



## bmach

Camilo, My cannondale manual says not to use a trunk mount rack, it will void the warranty.


----------



## stanseven

The dealer where I brought my latest bike had a demo where he took a CF tube and whacked it as hard as he could on a desk corner. Not a bit of damage!


----------



## Bremerradkurier

Have there been any instances of locked up carbon framed bikes getting Sawzalled for their components?


----------



## kookieCANADA

I use a thin piece of foam between the top tube and trunk rack.

Haven't noticed any digs, scraps, scratches or indentation like the OP.


----------



## ukbloke

stanseven said:


> The dealer where I brought my latest bike had a demo where he took a CF tube and whacked it as hard as he could on a desk corner. Not a bit of damage!


All CF tubes are not equal. A carbon steerer is a beefy tube, no doubt. But some areas of the top tube of a high-end carbon frame bike are very thin - to the extent that you can easily push in the tube with finger pressure. If you whack that area on a desk corner it is going to fold or crack. Some Al tubing has the same property by the way.


----------



## tnvol123

I'd love to go a day without reading about yet another way my carbon frame will be damaged. I'm beginning to regret buying carbon.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

tnvol123 said:


> I'd love to go a day without reading about yet another way my carbon frame will be damaged. I'm beginning to regret buying carbon.


Don't be regretful. Almost all of the "scares" are nothing but a bunch of cow puckie. when I saw the OPs post that said "..._A bunch of people at the LBS just told me you shouldn't ever put a carbon bike on a trunk rack_. The 1st thing out of mouth would have been, "Who are you & how do you know?" I'm fortunate that I have a hatchback that my bike will easily fit in, but it's been carried many times on a trunk rack. I just put a small rag around the tubes where the rack clamps it & that's only to protect the paint.

What exactly is supposed to be harmful about it? Shouldn't put that much weight on the top tube??? What does the bike weigh-16-20#?


----------



## cnskate

I asked Competitive Cyclist about this, they probably sell more carbon bikes than anybody, and they said not to worry. I think more bikes have been destroyed colliding with garages while on roof racks than all other accidents combined.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

ukbloke said:


> All CF tubes are not equal. A carbon steerer is a beefy tube, no doubt. But some areas of the top tube of a high-end carbon frame bike are very thin - to the extent that you can easily push in the tube with finger pressure. If you whack that area on a desk corner it is going to fold or crack. Some Al tubing has the same property by the way.


There's a reason Apache attack helicopters have "do not step here" signs all over them.


----------



## f3rg

Check out the Thule 9003. It has a platform, so your bike rests on its wheels, not hanging from the top tube.

There are clamping arms that hold top tubes, but you are able to set them very gently against the frames so as not to hurt the carbon, then lock them in place so they can't be tighten or loosened.

I have one on my car and I really like it.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

for the 10th time this week i swear...

yes you can

dont like it?

buy some pipe insulation from home depot

still dont like it?

buy a diffrent rack

Still dont like that?!?!?!?

throw away the car

problem solved


----------



## eschummer

f3rg said:


> Check out the Thule 9003. It has a platform, so your bike rests on its wheels, not hanging from the top tube.
> 
> There are clamping arms that hold top tubes, but you are able to set them very gently against the frames so as not to hurt the carbon, then lock them in place so they can't be tighten or loosened.
> 
> I have one on my car and I really like it.


I have a light weight version of this from a place called hollywoodracks.com. The only problem I've had these last two years is that if the bikes are very similar (i.e. both similar size road bikes) it is very difficult to make the attachment brackets (the ratcheting ones) fit over the frame properly. You have handle bars interfering with saddles on both ends, and the resulting required distance between the bikes not quite within the reach of the hold-downs. It's much easier if the bikes are dissimilar...


----------



## jwl325

I opted for the tray-style carrier for our car as well--mine's a Küat. Very sturdy. secure mounting of the bikes with a strap for the rear wheel and tension bar for the fronts. Rack comes with a nice maintenance post/clamp as well. 

Some stock pics from the company site:


----------



## f3rg

eschummer said:


> I have a light weight version of this from a place called hollywoodracks.com. The only problem I've had these last two years is that if the bikes are very similar (i.e. both similar size road bikes) it is very difficult to make the attachment brackets (the ratcheting ones) fit over the frame properly. You have handle bars interfering with saddles on both ends, and the resulting required distance between the bikes not quite within the reach of the hold-downs. It's much easier if the bikes are dissimilar...


Very true. However, I've fit both of my road bikes on it at the same time, and had no clearance issues. They're both spec'd more or less identically, but since my bars are so much lower than my saddles, everything cleared just fine. I think a pair of MTBs with wider/higher bars would be more of a problem than road bikes.


----------



## MPov

I put my Madone 5.2 on my Saris Bones trunk rack all the time. No dents or scratches. I would love to have a hitch mounted rack but there are no hitches available for my car, and I can't use a roof rack because it's a convertible. In any event I have read several threads here in the past of people driving into their garages with he bike still on the roof. Not one actual story of a frame being damaged by a trunk rack. Trek does say on their website somewhere not to put their carbon bikes on a rack like that but my LBS said it would be ok. I also store the bike by hanging it by the top tube.


----------



## jacksdad

cnskate said:


> I asked Competitive Cyclist about this, they probably *sell *more carbon bikes than anybody, .


............


----------



## Mr. Versatile

bojangles31 said:


> I have an '05 focus hatch. Trunk rack, mainly because I don't feel like drilling the roof for a roof rack.
> 
> It is more the vibrations on the top tube that is the major concern. If the bike does not jump or vibrate loosely on the rack, then you have nothing to worry about. I would not suggest driving across the Western Hemisphere with it attached.
> 
> I ride a super6. So carbon to carbon.


Oh c'mon! Top tube vibrating is going to cause damage? What happens when you ride? Ever take your CF bike on a chip & seal road? Do you ever go over bumps? Ever ride on rough roads? What do you thing happens then? And those examples include your body weight on the bike, not the 15-20# the bike weighs. 

I also have a Focus hatch back I the bike goes inside because it's easier & faster for me to load & unload the bike, not because it might damage the CF. My CF bike also gets carried on a trunk rack.

Carbon fiber on bicycles isn't that fragile. You have to be very careful when clamping it, e.g.. the seat post. Also it may be damaged if it gets whacked hard. Aside from that...what?

Again-borrowing from another poster on these forums, ":It ain't a tea cup that the queen gave you." Ride it & carry it on a trunk rack if you want. As I said earlier, when I carry mine on a trunk rack I wrap the tubes where it's going to contact the rack with a rag, and the only reason I do that is to protect the paint.


----------



## niksch

I learned a little too. I've been looking to upgrade from by hitch mounted "dangly" rack to a platform rack. Those Küat's look interesting, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## eschummer

+1 on the Kuats. Just acquired a set after reading good things about it here. Sturdier than what I had been using, holds the bike securely and no contact with the frame. One thing I might mention is the attachment to the class III hitch. The bolt needs to be really tight in order top prevent side to side wobble by the whole assembly, This is OK, but makes any removal away from home dependent on you bringing the right tool (19mm ratchet).


----------



## jlandry

I just purchased my first carbon bike and was worried about my hitch rack and the top tube issue. Instead of buying a whole new rack i think I'll try one of these "bar adapters". Swagman Deluxe Bar Bike Adapter - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## mgringle

I went with a hitch mount platform rack - the Saris CycleOn Pro - and love it. Lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## Mr_Clean

Trunk racks might be okay as long as the bikes don't bang on the trunk or other bikes. it's also safer to secure the wheels and cranks if possinle. How about clamp type racks like the Thule Prorides? I've stopped mounting carbon bikes on those. Unfortunately,this is my setup on my Focus hatch as well.


----------



## lbkwak

I've been using Thule Raceway Platform like f3rg. I've used with both flatbar bikes and road bikes without an issue.


----------



## Visitor302

I doubt anything with a bungie/elastic type securing mecanism should cause a problem,,,, HOWEVER.... In the 80's I had one that had a steel hinge clamp type deal that secured with a screw and a wing nut. I thought nothing of securing cromoly steel with it, but I'd hesitate to put carbon fiber in that thing!
I wonder if your LBS was concernd that the bike may swing and rub on the rack, causing ware, and the CF would eventualy get worn through?


----------



## martinrjensen

I would have to say that if your bikes bump together during transport, you need to work on fastening them down so they don't do that.it should be easily possible to fasten them so they don't rub.


ukbloke said:


> I'm somewhat concerned about having my carbon bike with other bikes all stacked up on a bike rack. They tend to move around during transit, and the frames or pedals often bump together. So the carbon bike goes inside the car (safest option) or on the roof-mount (which brings its own complications), while the random collection of aluminum bikes go on the back.


----------

